# who likes what?



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

What e-collar (make & model) do you prefer and why?


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

any of them that charge both the collar AND the remote. My innotek ADV 1000-P (I think that's it, I'd have to look it up) is a great collar, and I've never had a problem with it, but the batteries for the remote run out really fast, even not using it much. They cost about ten bucks to replace, and I have to replace them every three or four months. I rarely actually have to use it, but they're off leash a lot while I'm doing fieldwork, so they wear the collar a lot as a precaution. Anyway, I love the collar itself, but for what I spent on batteries over the last three years, I could've bought the more expensive collar that recharges the remote, too. (I think both TriTronics and Dogtra charge the remote.)


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I've had good experience with all of the Dogtra collars I've bought. I currently have the 202, the 1702, and the YS300. My only complaint is with the bark collar; it's supposed to be for sensitive dogs, but even the lowest stim setting is a bit much for poor Jessie.  It has a vibration-only setting, but that doesn't phase her at all.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have a Sport Dog (Tri Tronic), a Tri Tronic 3 dog field collar and a Dogtra 1700 that I just purchased......I like the Dogtra the best due to the digital read out, the vibration alert instead of the beep alert, and the size of the remote. 

All three charge both the remote and collar so that is a plus for them all. 

I also switched from a Sport Dog, to a Dogtra bark collar and I would tend to agree that they are "a lot" of collar. My Mal is on the second lowest setting and she won't even grumble.......the Sport Dog is good but it is not strong enough on High, so I need to find one inbetween.....tried an Innotek and she just barked through it.......tested it on another dog and it worked, just not for her.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a Dogtra 1500NCP that I like. I hear good things about TriTronics but I think Dogtra has to be my choice. I have an Innotek ADV300 or something like that somewhere. I hate it, hate it hate it! Did I mention I hate it? Its blue, its an ugly square box, the remote buttons wear out (hard to explain, but the electronic button under the plastic with the printed button text is now exposed thru the plastic because its cheap crap). I like Dogtra's vibrate feature too, way better than the stupid beeping on my Innotek.


----------



## Ulla Jokinen (Aug 16, 2007)

I have the Dogtra 1700NCP and I love it. The collar comes with optional longer contact points too, which work well with a more coated dog.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I really like the Tri Tronics as well although this one was given to me as a Christmas gift (gotta love getting dog stuff for free :lol: )
The only thing is that it is one with the big remote, that pretty much sucks as you have to hold it or be quick to get it out of your pocket or to your belt....I would not have chosen that one, but the place they got it did not have the smaller remote and collar for three dogs.....
My hubby uses it for the bird dogs, so it does get used. 

I like the smaller remotes so that they can hang around my neck. 

Trying to handle a big remote, GPS and a walking stick is cumbersome.......


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah, I borrowed a Tritronics at one point, don't know what model it was - the collar was great, but the remote was quite literally as long as my forearm, and heavy! no thank you. when I decide to get my next collar, I'll get a dogtra.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

tritronics actually went to smaller remotes like the dogtra(finally) but i have a dogtra 1600 ncp the 1700 is the best and the only difference between the 17 and 16 is a lil lcd screen on the 1700 but anyway i love my 1600


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

1500 = Water Resistant
1600 = 1500 + Water Proof
1700 = 1600 + LCD on Remote


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I have Dogtra and Tritronics Sport and G3s. The Dogtra is my favorite. I like the collar, it's easier to get the right level for the dog, and has a higher end range, which I need with a couple of my dogs on occasion.
I have an old model, no LCD, and it's something like a 1200 or so, but I still love it.

The G3s (2 collars on one receiver) are handy, work for moderate dogs/sensitive dogs, and the receiver is smaller than the Sport models, and the collar has a bit more high end range.

The Sport 60 we have is a nice all around collar, the receiver is large in my opinion, and strange to hold/use. It is the "weakest" collar I have.

I used an Innotek once, and hated it. But it was years ago.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I have a Dogtra 1500NCP that I like. I hear good things about TriTronics but I think Dogtra has to be my choice. I have an Innotek ADV300 or something like that somewhere. I hate it, hate it hate it! Did I mention I hate it? Its blue, its an ugly square box, the remote buttons wear out (hard to explain, but the electronic button under the plastic with the printed button text is now exposed thru the plastic because its cheap crap). I like Dogtra's vibrate feature too, way better than the stupid beeping on my Innotek.


i too had used innotek for about 6 years prior to buying the dogtra 1700 that i have now. the dogtra has much more juice, is better made, and the fully adjustable rheostat is the icing on the cake. i have never personally used a tri tronic but i think the rheostat on the dogtra makes it a better choice (unless tri tronics now makes one with a rheostat)...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone, for your well thought out advise. I had a really ancient e-collar that I got 2nd hand over 17 years ago. I use to have to wet my old dogs' neck before using it back then! Anyway, I'm definetly getting a Dogtra. They have a new one that isn't yet on their website, but I've heard really good things about it. It has a double box on one collar (both on same frequency).


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Tri Tronics Pro 500 G2 EXP

It is a very easy to use multi dog system, that is fully waterproof (think.....days at the beach) with multiple levels of stimulation.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, and the Tri Tronics bark collars are awesome. They dont require a charger, and the batteries last forever.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I ended up getting a dogtra, but with double box on one collar.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a Dogtra- and I like it. The remote is small and easily fits in my hand. I have a car charger so it is handy. It also holds the charge for several sessions.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

My preference is definitely Dogtra, I have a 200 and a couple of 1200s. I worked for a while for a trainer that used (and insisted we use) exclusively Tri-Tronics and I got used to it and actually kinda liked the adjustable intensity without having to change the "level", but I still prefer Dogtra overall.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I ended up getting a dogtra, but with double box on one collar.


A what?? :-k


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Two boxes on one collar tuned to the same frequency. It's for applying low level stimulation to both sides of the collar.


----------

